# How long before the class-action lawsuit hits Uber over tips?



## GomesX (Sep 13, 2014)

A company claiming that tips are included for the drivers, yet the drivers don't see a dime. You don't need to be a lawyer to know that this will end up as a class-action lawsuit. It's not a matter of "if", but rather "when." I'm done driving to the company after these recent rate cuts, but took over 500 rides during my time with the company. Looking forward to a four digit paycheck in the future.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

GomesX said:


> A company claiming that tips are included for the drivers, yet the drivers don't see a dime. You don't need to be a lawyer to know that this will end up as a class-action lawsuit. It's not a matter of "if", but rather "when." I'm done driving to the company after these recent rate cuts, but took over 500 rides during my time with the company. Looking forward to a four digit paycheck in the future.


Again this post shows the intelligence of the average Uber driver. Class action law suits pay lawyers, not the class. The fact that you are "looking forward to a four digit paycheck" that will never come says a lot about you.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

GomesX said:


> It's not a matter of "if", but rather "when."


What do you mean "when"? It's already in motion and has been for some time now. Google "Uber lawsuit".


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Machine said:


> Again this post shows the intelligence of the average Uber driver. Class action law suits pay lawyers, not the class. The fact that you are "looking forward to a four digit paycheck" that will never come says a lot about you.


i delivered pizzas at Papa John's part-time only for a couple years ... i ended up in a class-action lawsuit over meal time / rest breaks .. I remember following the case after joining it, feeling like i might actually get something significant.. sure enough i received a check for nearly $700

the attorneys do all the work and deserve a great portion of the final settlement the question is how much does the "victim" deserve just for being a victim

sometimes it's ridiculous but in my case the Papa John's $700 was fckin sweet! once again, thank you attorneys


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Again this post shows the intelligence of the average Uber driver. Class action law suits pay lawyers, not the class. The fact that you are "looking forward to a four digit paycheck" that will never come says a lot about you.


^^^
Exactly what I stated in another thread regarding Class Actions. 
And yup, it's the law firms that get all the vig after billing 300 or maybe 500 bux an hour and charging for all the mail sent and filing fees, the settlements amount to basically "squat".


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Class action lawsuits are a scourge on humanity. They are a way for lawyers to get rich and nothing more. In the end, YOU, the customer, has to pay for the settlement.


----------



## mauimark (Feb 11, 2015)

The purpose of a class action is to punish the company. Class action lawsuits aren't a way for the consumer to get rich, or even get back the money they think they are owed. Is this wrong? Maybe, but that's your opinion. Again, the purpose is to punish the company for wrongdoing, not to pay back the customer.

Edit: Check out John Grisham's King of Torts. It's an exaggeration, perhaps, but it's a good read.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

mauimark said:


> The purpose of a class action is to punish the company. Class action lawsuits aren't a way for the consumer to get rich, or even get back the money they think they are owed. Is this wrong? Maybe, but that's your opinion. Again, the purpose is to punish the company for wrongdoing, not to pay back the customer.
> 
> Edit: Check out John Grisham's King of Torts. It's an exaggeration, perhaps, but it's a good read.


^^^
Yeh, so much money goes to the lawyers, it's practically ludicrous for a plaintiff to actually spend so much time with filling out paperwork, being contacted by a representative of the law firm taking recorded statements over the phone, and then years later getting a check for under 300 bux. 
Been there, done that. 
Unless you can break arbitration, then forget it.... and that's a big fee in itself.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Best result of this case for Drivers would be for UBER to install a Tip function as part of the settlement.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mauimark said:


> The purpose of a class action is to punish the company. Class action lawsuits aren't a way for the consumer to get rich, or even get back the money they think they are owed. Is this wrong? Maybe, but that's your opinion. Again, the purpose is to punish the company for wrongdoing, not to pay back the customer.
> 
> Edit: Check out John Grisham's King of Torts. It's an exaggeration, perhaps, but it's a good read.


The biggest purpose, is that it makes company change policies for future and current employees.

In Richelways example Papa Johns now has to make sure rest/meal breaks are taken and they don't get that free labor.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

mauimark said:


> The purpose of a class action is to punish the company. Class action lawsuits aren't a way for the consumer to get rich, or even get back the money they think they are owed. Is this wrong? Maybe, but that's your opinion. Again, the purpose is to punish the company for wrongdoing, not to pay back the customer.
> 
> Edit: Check out John Grisham's King of Torts. It's an exaggeration, perhaps, but it's a good read.


In theory, yes, but in reality they are used to pry settlements out of companies, paid for by the customers, to enrich lawyers.


----------



## mauimark (Feb 11, 2015)

Ok, I can see you are stuck on this. You hate attorneys, I get it. But it's really not that simple. What you are doing is defaulting to conspiracy theory rather than considering the history and actual, real-life examples. Sure, the lawyers make a ton of money. Whether or not that's right or wrong isn't the point. Not even close. The point, as observer said, is that it causes policy changes, which benefit future employees/customers and make the company better as a whole.

In my opinion, the consumers who want to "make the corporations pay" and "sue them out of existence" for their own profit are the leeches.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

mauimark said:


> Ok, I can see you are stuck on this. You hate attorneys, I get it. But it's really not that simple. What you are doing is defaulting to conspiracy theory rather than considering the history and actual, real-life examples. Sure, the lawyers make a ton of money. Whether or not that's right or wrong isn't the point. Not even close. The point, as observer said, is that it causes policy changes, which benefit future employees/customers and make the company better as a whole.
> 
> In my opinion, the consumers who want to "make the corporations pay" and "sue them out of existence" for their own profit are the leeches.


I don't have an agenda. I'm stating fact. Lawyers couldn't care less about changing the conditions. They count beans and see they can rake in millions because the company would have to pay so much more to fight the fraud and have the bad publicity then settle. Of course there are exceptions, but that's pretty much the rule now days. Attorneys fish for class action suits because they are massively profitable for THEM. They can literally make tens of millions while the class gets $5 each or some coupons for a free this or that.


----------



## mauimark (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey, that's your opinion, and mine is this: what the attorneys think and make on the deal makes no difference, because the money still comes out of the company's pocket. The few exceptions, in my mind, are the cases where the penalty is so small that the company doesn't notice. But then, why would the attorneys bother with a settlement so small?

So, let's say the attorneys see nothing except dollar signs. I'll give you that. You're probably right. But something good comes out of that greed, which is either a large chunk of money or a policy change at the company. And that is more important than giving money to a whole bunch of people.

This is where we disagree, I think. You don't like that the lawyers get such a large chunk. Your focus is the attorneys. I say that it's not relevant, because the side effect of the greed of the attorneys is a lasting change at the offending corporation.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

GomesX said:


> A company claiming that tips are included for the drivers, yet the drivers don't see a dime. You don't need to be a lawyer to know that this will end up as a class-action lawsuit. It's not a matter of "if", but rather "when." I'm done driving to the company after these recent rate cuts, but took over 500 rides during my time with the company. Looking forward to a four digit paycheck in the future.


4 digit paycheck? does that include the 2 digits to the right of the decimal? When lawyers are involved that's what you'll get


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Best result of this case for Drivers would be for UBER to install a Tip function as part of the settlement.


I don't want UberX accepting tips. I can handle getting the tips. If UberX accepted tips, I would have to claim them on my taxes.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I don't want UberX accepting tips. I can handle getting the tips. If UberX accepted tips, I would have to claim them on my taxes.


That's right!! Dude wake up from the fog!!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I don't want UberX accepting tips. I can handle getting the tips. If UberX accepted tips, I would have to claim them on my taxes.


Not all Lyft riders use the tip function. Many tip in cash anyway. But the tip function would at least be a reminder to PAX that tipping is allowed and encouraged on UBER.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

GomesX said:


> A company claiming that tips are included for the drivers, yet the drivers don't see a dime. You don't need to be a lawyer to know that this will end up as a class-action lawsuit. It's not a matter of "if", but rather "when." I'm done driving to the company after these recent rate cuts, but took over 500 rides during my time with the company. Looking forward to a four digit paycheck in the future.


I downloaded the rider app, read all the Q and A.I never saw anything that said tips are included in the fare... anywhere! Uber states there is no need to tip, and it sure seems to be working! I've now given more than 200 rides, in a brand new car, always polite, offer water, etc. Can count the tips on my fingers!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

While it's true class action suits pay the victims little, they are the ONLY thing that stops companies from abusing employees. They mend their ways solely to avoid litigation, not to be nice. I'm so offended that a customer is told that me spending 15-30 minutes delivering their $4 fare has a tip priced into it. $2.40 and I have to buy the gas and pay car expenses includes a tip? That isn't just incorrect, it's abuse.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Very well said!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> i delivered pizzas at Papa John's part-time only for a couple years ... i ended up in a class-action lawsuit over meal time / rest breaks .. I remember following the case after joining it, feeling like i might actually get something significant.. sure enough i received a check for nearly $700
> 
> the attorneys do all the work and deserve a great portion of the final settlement the question is how much does the "victim" deserve just for being a victim
> 
> sometimes it's ridiculous but in my case the Papa John's $700 was fckin sweet! once again, thank you attorneys


California has some great labor laws. OT after 8, DT after 12.... Meal break penalty after 5 continuos hours... I did payroll, I know all that shit. Wish NJ was like that.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Tell the lawyers that you also have a filing fee, speaking fee, printing fee, mailing fee...you get the point.

It's not worth your time if you aren't guaranteed $25k


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The only wayI can see uber losing a lawsuit against tipping, if the opposing attorneys can prove that uber is misleading the pax about a tip being included (20 %). That would a tough one to crack.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> i delivered pizzas at Papa John's part-time only for a couple years ... i ended up in a class-action lawsuit over meal time / rest breaks .. I remember following the case after joining it, feeling like i might actually get something significant.. sure enough i received a check for nearly $700
> 
> the attorneys do all the work and deserve a great portion of the final settlement the question is how much does the "victim" deserve just for being a victim
> 
> sometimes it's ridiculous but in my case the Papa John's $700 was fckin sweet! once again, thank you attorneys


I got a class action settlement from Dominos over them doing some sort of credit or background checks without permission (don't recall the details) was just informed I'm getting about $640 in about 6 weeks from Pizza Hut where I used to work over tips and wages.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I got a class action settlement from Dominos over them doing some sort of credit or background checks without permission (don't recall the details) was just informed I'm getting about $640 in about 6 weeks from Pizza Hut where I used to work over tips and wages.


nice!!


----------

